# Netzwerk sehr langsam in eine Richtung



## Halvdan (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute

So langsam aber sicher verzweifel ich hier.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Abhilfe für mein Problem

Es ist ein wenig kompliziert und daher werde ich gaaanz langsam anfangen.
Hier im Netzwerk befinden sich insgesammt drei Rechner.
Rechner Nummer 1. Win XP Prof. eine Netzwerkkarte SIS 900  und eine Realtek.
Die Realtek geht auf das DSL Modem. Die SIS geht auf nen Switch.

Rechner Nummer 2. Win98 mit einer Netzwerkkarte Realtek, welche auch auf den Switch geht.

Rechner Nummer 3. Win XP Prof. eine Netzwerkkarte Realtek geht auch auf Switch.

Alle drei Rechner gehen über Rechner Nummer 1 ins Internet. Alle Drei finden sich auch innerhalb des NEtzwerks.

Nun zum Problem

Wenn Rechner 1 auf die anderen beiden zugreifen will, dann dauert das ewig lange. 
Wenn beide anderen Rechner auf Rechner 1 zugreifen wollen (Daten kopieren usw) geht das in windeseile.

Warum zum Geier ist Rechner 1 im Netzwerk so ewig langsam? Der Erzählt mir hier, daß ich für die Kopie einer Datei von Rechner 3 auf Rechner 1  37minuten brauchen würde, dabei ist die Datei gerade mal 64MB groß.

Alle Neztwerkkarten sind 100MBit. Alle Rechner in der gleichen Workgroup. Alle Rechner im gleichen IP Bereich.

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, daß die SIS Netzwerkkarte in Rechner 1 keine Einstellung über den Duplex Mode erlaubt. Bei allen anderen Netzwerkkarten kann ich das einstellen, ob nun 10 oder 100 Mbit oder Full Duplex oder nicht oder Automatisch oder was auch immer. Nur bei der SIS geht das nicht.
Neuer Treiber ist aber auch nicht zu finden.

Vielleicht hat ja einer eine Eingebung für mich.

Gruß und Danke

Halvdan


----------



## gothic ghost (28. Februar 2004)

Wenn du bei allen Karten " AutoMod " einstellst müßte es klappen.
Um dein Netzwerk zu optimieren benutze am besten DFÜ-Speed.
Bekommst du hier -> http://voodoo.club
Wenn das alles nichts hilft,  dann die eine Netzwerkkarte wechseln.  

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## Halvdan (28. Februar 2004)

*Das ist ja das Problem*

Bei der SIS kann ich absolut gar nichts einstellen.
Weder Auto noch sonst was.

Soll es denn tatsächlich daran liegen


----------

